# how to replace air filter?



## kitmobley (Aug 9, 2006)

can anyone help me find where to replace my air filter?


----------



## aampsmb (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: how to replace air filter? (kitmobley)*

The air filter is located on left side of engine next to inner fender well. You must remove air inlet duct on front of air box to remove air box cover. There are four metal clips down near the bottom of the air box. The back two are difficult to get to. Let the engine cool down before you remove air filter as the exhaust manifold is next to back clips. Be very careful not to let the clips fall down too far or they will come off and you will be in a world of @#&!!. This is not a job for someone with little patience. Good luck!!


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: how to replace air filter? (aampsmb)*

actually it the right side of the car


----------

